# Axworthy ghost early trials



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello All!

It is early September, and all I can think about is Halloween, actually it really doesn't matter the month, I'm ALWAYS thinking about Halloween... But today I ran my first trial of my very first Axworthy ghost... I have posted a Link to the video.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200529419783551&set=vb.1399849004&type=2&theater

As you can see, it does the basic concept. Though I am still proud of this MACH up, I am not yet satisfied. I had Planned to use a larger ghost, not much heavier than a foam head figure for the ghost, but sadly the line will not hold such a weight without dropping it.

So my basic question is: How can I get a heavier ghost to fly on this pattern?
I was thinking that I may need to upgrade my fishing line to a more heavy duty line.. or maybe upgrade my pulleys to a larger size.

But the only thing is, due to the small yard I am working with I can not upgrade my pulleys to something like the bicycle wheels you see much of. I also don't want my posts to be too visible due to having the posts in the middle of the yard.

Any Help is appreciated!!! Thank you!!!

Things I used:

50 lb Braided fishing line (no stretch; or so it says)
Box fan motor with speed switch
Three shelf brackets
and two small (two inch) pulleys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm jealous! That's a great start. I'd like to do this in my tiny yard, but always worried that the bike tires would look clunky and obvious. You've kept everything compact and unnoticeable. I'll be watching as you make further refinements!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Great job!!..I have always wanted to try this as well..but, I have no trees in my yard, so I don't see it happening, without looking like crap


----------

